# Homebrew Channel Meta.XML Windows Editor v1



## WB3000 (May 25, 2008)

I've created a simple Windows program to edit meta.xml files associated with the new homebrew channel applications. Requires the .NET Framework 2.0. 

Here's the readme that I wrote...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Homebrew Channel Meta.XML Editor - v1 - WB3000
> 
> This program allows you to edit or create simple meta.xml files for identifying different homebrew programs in the Homebrew Channel. Simply load a previously made meta.xml file and edit it, or just start typing in the details for a new one.
> 
> ...



Download: This is a Nintendo-Scene.com release (Original Post), but I've prepared some mirrors in case you are not registered there. I'll also attach it to this post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.badongo.com/file/9558368
http://www.zshare.net/download/12534982fa226729/
http://rapidshare.com/files/117410802/home...tor_v1.zip.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=85OSBHFS
http://depositfiles.com/files/5579331


----------



## teonintyfive (May 25, 2008)

Awesome, I'm gonna test this right now and do MFE.


----------



## jan777 (May 25, 2008)

was using these about 30 minutes ago i found over tehskeen 

it was good now i have names and descriptions for every homebrew


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

XML is easy to edit, you don't need a program.


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> XML is easy to edit, you don't need a program.


Yes but it's easier & better this way, don't you agree?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, about the same.


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But for me, and I believe for others too, it's better this way.


----------



## teonintyfive (May 25, 2008)

It's good for people who don't want to mess up the tags.


----------



## superrob (May 25, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah if you cant edit a .xml file youre a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This release is kinda like a "Yes i done a program first that was easy to make to gain repotation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> It's good for people who don't want to mess up the tags.



it is impossible to mess up the tags!

All you do is fill in the information between some simple tags.

It puzzles me why people need a program to enter information.

But anyways, yeah good program very nice and clean layout.

What programming language did you use to make this?


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I can edit a xml file I never said I can't...


----------



## WiiCrazy (May 25, 2008)

Well I can properly edit an xml file but such a tool still would be handy since someone can easily enter  into an xml file and render it useless.

so think twice before suggesting someone to use the notepad to edit an xml file, next question from the person could be "heck this doesn't show up in hbc?"...


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 25, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Nah if you cant edit a .xml file youre a noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hmm...

Anyway....

TC, looks pretty cool. I'm one of these "noobs" this guy above is referring to, who doesn't write XML. I'm familiar with it, but my field is communication, not writing or understanding code of any kind. So, I could sell or defend your idea(s) to a company, but I wouldn't know jack about creating it. For noobs like me, this is a nice little offering. That said, I still haven't dabbled with the TP hack and Wii homebrew, so I'm not sure when or if I'll ever make use of your software. But I'm encouraged by the support the homebrew scene is putting out there.


----------



## WB3000 (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> What programming language did you use to make this?



Visual C# 2008, not the most complicated thing, but it works for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I am aware that XML is incredibly easy to edit, but it just seemed that it would get old pretty fast to keep copy and pasting the meta.xml file, and manually editing it. I haven't coded anything for awhile, and I just like to tackle small projects which can make even a simple task easier.

For the most part, "App Version" should be left at 1. This is the meta.xml format version. The version of the application is the "Version" entry.

If anyone has any suggestions or bugs they've found, feel free to say. I can always whip out a v1.1


----------



## raid168 (May 25, 2008)

what's this about??


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

raid168 said:
			
		

> what's this about??



It is a program to edit the XML for the new Homebrew Channel.


----------



## mattlouf (May 25, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> This release is kinda like a "Yes i done a program first that was easy to make to gain repotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hum.... and which program did *YOU* do "to gain repotation" (sic) ?


----------



## WB3000 (May 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This release is kinda like a "Yes i done a program first that was easy to make to gain repotation"



Honestly I made this for myself, and figured I should release it so that others could use it. If I wanted a good reputation from making software I wouldn't brag about this program, granted it's more than a few lines of code long, but it was fairly easy.


----------



## superrob (May 25, 2008)

mattlouf said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have clue what youre talking about


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

SWIIT


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

raid168 said:
			
		

> what's this about??


SEX.


----------



## Shuny (May 26, 2008)

Not to be mean but it's kinda useless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The only feature you could include in it would be creating a "Homebrew XML valid" date (like 20080421) from a standard date (like 21/04/2008) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should create an online XML database for homebrews so your software would become a big lib. for meta.xml files and it would become an awesome software


----------



## WB3000 (May 26, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Not to be mean but it's kinda useless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The database might be a bit beyond my level, but I'll add a valid date feature.

EDIT: I think I could pull off a database sort of thing, if people would contribute some of the meta.xml files.


----------



## WiiCrazy (May 26, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is an idea to make your app a lot more useful. I was planning to code that but I havent got the spare time to do that. If no one does maybe I can get my hands dirty... 

Idea : A HBC emulator (just as a view), and maybe later an app manager
From a select sd drive option you are given the disc name of the sd card, (let's say it h:\)
You iterate all the folders in apps folder to gather and build a big xml file
You transform that xml file with an xsl that renders it in a explorer window attached into your form. That way user can see the immediate effect of the apps, xml and icon.

You can go further and can deal with the files copying/moving/removing them hence it becomes an app manager.

Much further, you can pack the apps in an archive with a know designation of files so that a common place can be used to distribute them. for icon files you can make the user choose his preferred one and use it and blah blah...

But it may well be not worth the hassle since wiibrew.org guys should be dealing with that in the first place. Once they make such a system your one can be useless.


----------

